# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Тест фаерволов на защиту от внутренних атак

## CyberWriter

С точки зрения обычных пользователей фаервол, безусловно, является вторым по значимости после антивируса компонентом защиты персонального компьютера. Но, к сожалению, источников информации, по данных которых можно было бы определить какой из фаерволов лучше, крайне мало. Давайте для начала определимся, что же такое фаервол? По определению интернет-стандарта [RFC3511] (2003 г.), фаервол – это система, реализующая функции фильтрации сетевых пакетов в соответствии с заданными правилами с целью разграничения трафика между сегментами сети. Но с ростом сложности вредоносных программ и хакерских атак задачи фаервола полностью изменились. Уже фактически невозможно представить полноценный фаервол без от модуля HIPS (мониторинга системный собитый, контроля целостности системы и т.п.). Главная задача современного фаервола – осуществлять блокировку неавторизованных сетевых коммуникаций (далее атак), подразделяемые на внутренние и внешние. К таковым относятся: 
Внешние атаки на защищённую фаерволом систему:
инициированные хакерами;инициированные вредоносным кодом. Неавторизованные исходящие сетевые соединения в рамках защищённой фаерволом системы:
инициированные недоверенными приложениями (вредоносный код);инициированные приложениями, сетевая активность которых явным образом запрещена правилами. 

 Кроме того, фактически исчезли с рынка продукты, которые можно было бы отнести к чистым персональным фаерволам в классической формулировке 2003 года. На смену им пришли комплексные продукты защиты персональных компьютеров, в обязательном порядке включающие в себя фаервольный компонент. В силу наибольшей актуальности мы решили начать сравнительное тестирование фаерволов с изучения качества защиты от внутренних атак, исходящих изнутри системы. Тест проводился по следующим направлениям: 
проверка защиты процессов от завершения;защита от стандартных внутренних атак;тестирование защиты от нестандартных утечек;тестирование защиты от нестандартных техник проникновения в режим ядра. 
 В следующем тестировании, которое запланировано на конце года, мы проведем сравнение фаерволов на защиту от внешних атак. Таким образом, у наших читателей будет вся необходимая информация для того, чтобы выбрать себе наиболее достойный по качеству персональный фаервол.  
Методология проведения теста »
Анализ результатов теста и награды »
*Краткое содержание:*
 - Введение
- Проверка фаероволов на защиту от внешних атак
 - Сравнение качества защиты со стандартными и максимальными настройками
 - Итоговые результаты теста и награды 
 - Комментарии партнеров Anti-Malware.ru

*Основные результаты  тестирования*
Награда
Тестируемый продукт
Вариант настроек
Всего [%]


*Platinum Firewall   Outbound Protection Award*
Comodo
*Max*
100%

DefenseWall *
*Standard/Max (Untrusted Zone)*
100%

Comodo
*Standard*
98%


*Gold Firewall Outbound   Protection Award*
Kaspersky
*Max*
96%

PC Tools
*Max*
94%

Outpost
*Max*
91%

Online Armor
*Max*
88%

Online Armor
*Standard*
88%

Online Solutions
*Standard/Max*
86%

Outpost
*Standard*
84%

BitDefender
*Max*
80%

 
*Silver Firewall   Outbound Protection Award*
Dr.Web
*Max*
75%

F-Secure
*Max*
75%

Eset
*Max*
74%

Jetico
*Standard/Max*
73%

McAfee
*Max*
68%

G DATA
*Max*
66%

ZoneAlarm
*Max*
63%

PC Tools
*Standard*
60%


*Bronze Firewall   Outbound Protection Award*
Dr.Web
*Standard*
55%

Kaspersky
*Standard*
55%

ZoneAlarm
*Standard*
55%

Norton
*Max*
48%

G DATA
*Standard*
46%

BitDefender
*Standard*
45%

Norton
*Standard*
45%

Avast
*Standard/Max*
40%

Panda
*Max*
40%

Trend Micro
*Standard/Max*
40%

*Нет награды*
Eset
*Standard*
39%

AVG
*Standard/Max*
38%

McAfee
*Standard*
38%

F-Secure
*Standard*
38%

Panda
*Standard*
38%

Avira
*Standard/Max*
28%

Microsoft
*Standard/Max*
13%



Читать далее

----------

Winsent

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

